# how to clean muddy tires the effective way?



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

been muddy here in socal, tires get so heavy and dirty. after every ride, i wash my bike, and the hardest part is cleaning the muddy tires. i dont have high pressure water, just regular garden hose.
i use a little brush to clean the tires, but it takes forever.
any tips in cleaning muddy tires easier and fast? use some detergent?

thanks in advance.
inter


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Get the tires spinning while you're cleaning them! Also cover part of the hose with your thumb to create higher pressure; haven't you done that before?

Yea, it'll get mud flying everywhere, but isn't that why you went for a ride in the first place? :thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Presoak the mud, once its dry it turns cement like, once its wet for awhile it should come off with very little water pressure, keep the pressured water away from bearings, and seals, I don't use a brush, or rag until the mud is gone, you will scratch your paint if you rub the mud into the paint, the wetter the mud gets the easier it comes off, I just get it as soon as I get home that way its still wet..good luck..


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Take a Garden pressure Sprayer with you and give your bike a wash before you take it home. A gallon of water gives a lot of washing.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Drive a couple hundred miles and go for a snow ride....... Tires will be cleaner than new:thumbsup:


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

Riding in the snow really clears the mud. But that won't help you


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Let it dry, then go for a pavement ride


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Really?

Another minute I'll never get back. You should lose your riding privilege for a week... or be forced to lick the mud off your tires. Can't decide.

[Yes, I'm pissy cause mikesee posted goodies that I have to wait until tonight to watch.]


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

simple green. hose.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

inter said:


> been muddy here in socal, tires get so heavy and dirty. after every ride, i wash my bike, and the hardest part is cleaning the muddy tires. i dont have high pressure water, just regular garden hose.
> i use a little brush to clean the tires, but it takes forever.
> any tips in cleaning muddy tires easier and fast? use some detergent?
> 
> ...


Let them stay dirty. It is a mtb.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

erik1245 said:


> Get the tires spinning while you're cleaning them! Also cover part of the hose with your thumb to create higher pressure; haven't you done that before?
> 
> Yea, it'll get mud flying everywhere, but isn't that why you went for a ride in the first place? :thumbsup:


+1 for that


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

ride the bike on grass for a few mins. will remove most of the mud.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Stay off the muddy trails......the trails here in So. Cal. do not handle water/rain very well. If there is that much mud on your tires.....then it was probably too muddy to ride the trail. :nono: 

That is how you keep the mud off of your tires. :thumbsup: 



Otherwise....man up.....it's a f*ckin mtn bike.......who cares if there is a little dirt on the tires. Did you buy a mtn bike to ride.....or so it would look cool in the garage or on your car rack while driving around town?


----------



## mfrench2013 (Jun 20, 2010)

compressed air.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Ride really fast, fling mud everywhere.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

erik1245 said:


> Get the tires spinning while you're cleaning them! Also cover part of the hose with your thumb to create higher pressure; haven't you done that before?
> 
> Yea, it'll get mud flying everywhere, but isn't that why you went for a ride in the first place? :thumbsup:


little mud is ok, too muddy is not. good idea on spinning and high pressure water. no brush..

thanks.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

manabiker said:


> Presoak the mud, once its dry it turns cement like, once its wet for awhile it should come off with very little water pressure, keep the pressured water away from bearings, and seals, I don't use a brush, or rag until the mud is gone, you will scratch your paint if you rub the mud into the paint, the wetter the mud gets the easier it comes off, I just get it as soon as I get home that way its still wet..good luck..


thanks for the tip, very good idea.

i like my bike clean before the ride, i dont mind it is dirty after ride, doesnt mean i wash my bike every after ride. just lately been so muddy, and i keep my garage clean too.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> Drive a couple hundred miles and go for a snow ride....... Tires will be cleaner than new:thumbsup:


thats how u do it? hahah.. funny. thanks anyway.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> Let it dry, then go for a pavement ride


+1 Washing tires? Not for me.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

I usually ride around the gravel lot a while after being on moist clay/woods dirt loam here in PA and between the gravel and the wheels rotating most of the mud scrubs/flies off. As far as what little residue remains, I'm not driving a Ferrari to be valet-parked for dinner in Monaco.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

a high powered cannon


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Swap them out for new tires after every ride?


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> Really?
> 
> Another minute I'll never get back. You should lose your riding privilege for a week... or be forced to lick the mud off your tires. Can't decide.
> 
> [Yes, I'm pissy cause mikesee posted goodies that I have to wait until tonight to watch.]


+1^ Really, how to clean your tires?


----------

